# Did Columbus even exist?



## JWW427 (Oct 12, 2020)

This topic was an oldie but goody on SH 1.0.
And its Columbus Day!

Many of us wondered if the famed explorer (and murderer?) existed as he is presented in mainstream history since no reliable portrait of him exists either. I'm of the belief that he may have been a pastiche of several explorers, ones armed with copies of much more ancient maps depicting the entire world. The New World was not discovered but re-discovered, and by men who knew it was there. I think there was a pretty good trade going on by seagoing vessels since the Great Flood, perhaps by Phoenicians and others.

If he did exist, why did he have Templar crosses on the sails of his three galleons?
Switzerland was founded by Templars in 1241. I believe that Swiss bankers and Venetian Black Nobility were some of his sponsors. They wanted the PTB usual: Slaves, sugar, gold, rare gems, spices, colonies, farmland. (Starforts? Old World buildings? Vimanas hidden in caves? Ancient cities? Giant energetic quartz crystals? [Mexican caverns]).

Queen Isabella was quoted as saying to him before his voyage: "You talk as if you have been to the New World before, sir."
I think he made several trips before his Spanish Monarchy-sponsored one.
What say all of you?
I hope some of you old timers can recall your posts on this topic.





Even mainstream outlets and PTB gatekeepers question this mystery man.

https://southfloridareporter.com/no...-exist-so-nobody-is-sure-what-he-looked-like/

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...80f358-6d23-11e5-b31c-d80d62b53e28_story.html
Excerpt:

_1. Columbus proved the “flat Earth” theory wrong._

"In an early scene in the 1992 Ridley Scott film “1492: Conquest of Paradise,” Columbus, played by Gérard Depardieu, gazes out at the Atlantic Ocean with his son. He tells the boy the world is like the orange he is peeling: round, not flat. In this traditional rendering, Columbus is an enlightened scientific figure, a pre-Galileo surrounded by obscurantists determined to scuttle his plans. We owe this myth to Washington Irving, who Americanized Columbus in a best-selling 1828 biography. Already known for Rip Van Winkle and “The Legend of Sleepy Hollow,” Irving was a dedicated Hispanophile who researched Columbus’s life and voyages while living in Spain in the 1820s. Despite careful scholarship, Irving peddled the “all American” idea that Columbus was a hands-on seafaring man willing to challenge immobile academics who couldn’t see past the horizon."


https://christophercolumbusborn.blogspot.com/2019/09/the-mysterious-origins-of-christopher.html
"Traditionally, Columbus has been thought to be Italian. His birth name was allegedly Cristoforo Colombo. For people who subscribe to this theory, he was born in 1451 to Susanna Fontanarossa and Domenico Colombo who sold wool. They lived in the region of Liguria which was part of Northwest Italy. The capital of Liguria was Genoa at that time. Genoa was its own city-state (Italy wouldn’t exist as the unified country we know until 1861) and was very wealthy and influential.
If Columbus truly did spend his childhood in Genoa, then his father’s work in a city with trade connections in other countries, including Spain, would have afforded the young Columbus the opportunity to learn many languages. There are accounts, including some by his son, that talk about how Columbus left Genoa in his teens to work for the Portuguese merchant marines. The experience he gained while traveling as far as West Africa, Ireland and Iceland would be invaluable to his later explorations.
While in Portugal, Columbus married a Portuguese woman and began petitioning the Portuguese government to fund his Atlantic excursion. After they refused, he moved to Spain in 1485 where he began lobbying the monarchy of Spain to back his trip. They finally relented in 1492.
Columbus’s own writings support this theory, including his will where he describes himself as being from Genoa. But there is little other evidence to support this claim. The Genoese ambassadors to Spain did not claim him as their own, even after his successful voyages. Also, official Spanish documents do not note Columbus as a foreigner like they do for other non-Spanish explorers of the day.
In 2012, Fernando Branco published a book that presented his theory that Columbus was born in Portugal and not Genoa. He believes that Columbus’ real name is Pedro Ataíde. It is believed that Ataíde was killed in a naval battle in 1476. Branco and some other Portuguese historians believe that he actually survived, changed his name and continued living under a new identity.
Researchers are testing this theory. In 2018, they began comparing the authenticated DNA of Fernando Columbus, Christopher Columbus’s son, with the DNA of Antonio, Ataíde’s cousin. A genetic match should be convincing evidence of whether Columbus was Portuguese."


----------



## runfox (Oct 13, 2020)

I have always read that Colombus was one of the crypto Jewish Marranos or Conversos that outwardly pretended to convert to Catholicism but secretly remained a Talmudic Jew during the Spanish inquisition:
https://www.timesofisrael.com/christopher-columbus-the-hidden-jew/


----------



## codis (Oct 13, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Many of us wondered if the famed explorer (and murderer?) existed as he is presented in mainstream history ...


I don't know, honestly. I happen to be no eye witness of that time.
He might have been a real person, only a strawman working as facade for an agenda - like Einstein, Gates, Zuckerberg or Musk.
Even mainstream chronology supposedly admits that Euopeans had knowledge of the American continent at that time (Erik the Red, Leif Erikson).
His travel might have happened, but I think it was more of a farce to lay claim on the American resources for a certain group.


JWW427 said:


> "In an early scene in the 1992 Ridley Scott film “1492: Conquest of Paradise,”...


IMHO, a "historical" movie from Hollywood always serves to hammer home a false story.
But on second thought, I wouldn't pin that specifically to Hollywood movies alone.


----------



## codis (Oct 14, 2020)

As a side note, Columbus' "discovery" also heavily affected the region of my origin.
The Spaniards and Portugese mostly concentrated on Central and South America, looting precious metals (gold, silver) and later forcing natives to mining for more.
This boatloads of gold and silver flooded the European market, and put most of the silver mines there out of business. As it happened in the region were I was born. Having flourished for more than 300 years, the less fertile region fell back into bitter poverty.
The irony of the story is - the "hard" gold and silver money wrecked the Spanish and Portugese economy as well. And brought on the rise of the French, Brits and Dutch.


----------



## Paul R (Oct 15, 2020)

Born and raised in Lisbon, schooled in the 80's, when Portugal was still in its own bubble (everything came to us several months after the rest of Europe, if it did...), I learned many things related to the period and one of them was that Colombo was Portuguese. Only recently, a few years back (2013) after starting researching facts regarding our beautiful flat and stationary flat Earth - something that I have always questioned in school. like how did they know what was under (or inside) the Earth or who had taken the photo of the Milkyway supposed galaxy and how we knew we were right there in that spot and not anywhere else, for example, and that stayed with me throughout the years - it came to my awareness the possibility, taught as fact, that Colombo was actually Italian...


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 6, 2020)

For sure we can say, some kind of forgery was made.

Definetly, these two guys are not the same one.





Spanish (Catalan) researcher Andreu Marfull has a different version.

http://chronologia.org/en/marfull_the_chronological_way/inter-religios_disputes.html
Columbus (Colomba - Dove) Coat of Arms




Colonna Family
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colonna_family
_

*Ninth*. In the official 1413 (1488 and 1673 alternative) the Tortosa Dispute is organized, between the local rabbis and Jewish converts, in which they are invited to accept the arrival of the Messiah. As a consequence, the dismantling of the Jewish authority begins, and a forced conversion of the Jews begins, as documented in the years 1415, 1416 and 1417 officers in Castelló d'Empúries. In the same official year 1417 (alternative 1492 and 1677) the Colonna papacy began, and "75 years later", in 1492 (also in 1677), the *forced conversion of the Jews* into the kingdoms of Spain took place, along with the signing of the Capitulations of Santa Fe in Barcelona by Christopher Columbus, before *Juan de Coloma* (the king's official secretary). Finally, in the year 1679 the Acts of Santa Fe in Mallorca were decreed, with which a strong Jewish persecution begins in the Balearic islands.
_


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Apr 16, 2021)

I am surprised that no one has mentioned the newest theory regarding Columbus' origins, that he wasn't Italian at all but was instead Polish royalty that had been thought killed (no body ever found) due to his sword being found. Supposedly this king escaped and went to Portugal where the king knew him or of him. He had a son and this is the person who sailed across the Atlantic and supposedly discovered the new world, etc.

I admit the idea sounds ludicrous from the POV of the story the world is taught in elementary school. Yet 500 years of written documentation shows that first of all the wrong name is being used, and next that if this theory is true, it indicates that he worked for Portugal and was sent on a mission to deceive the Spanish and lead them away from their own trade route to India. That is the reason for leading them to the new world (that some believe the Portuguese had already discovered by that point, namely Brazil) which is the opposite direction from going around Africa.

I saw an hour long webinar by this guy a few years ago which is how I came to even know about this, but I began looking deeper and finding that he makes a convincing argument and has far more evidence for most of it than anyone has ever found to support the idea that he hailed from Genoa. I purchased the book and am reading it but have yet to finish, and being the amateur that I am, cannot really add much else, but this person's idea of what Columbus looked like is VERY different than any other pictures of him, as is shown on his book cover:






_View: https://youtu.be/RxABzZCb9-0

Columbus the Untold Story_


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Apr 16, 2021)

So for Christopher Columbus day, here is my wild speculation.

The (classic SH1.0) Whaleback Steamer Christopher Columbus did exist.

Christopher Columbus - Wikipedia

In the event of a reset, or flood, is it a plausible suggestion, that this Whaleback was a kind of Noah's Ark used by some to survive whatever doom came upon America or Appalachia or whatever it was called. And then re-landed upon the new world, re-discovering it, and a fictional explorer was named as a joke after the ship.

Sorry, I appreciate that this is a slightly fanciful, suggestion. But it is Christopher Columbus day, and I am giddy with the excitement of it all.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jul 5, 2021)

Shabda Preceptor said:


> I am surprised that no one has mentioned the newest theory regarding Columbus' origins, that he wasn't Italian at all but was instead Polish royalty that had been thought killed (no body ever found) due to his sword being found. Supposedly this king escaped and went to Portugal where the king knew him or of him. He had a son and this is the person who sailed across the Atlantic and supposedly discovered the new world, etc.
> 
> I admit the idea sounds ludicrous from the POV of the story the world is taught in elementary school. Yet 500 years of written documentation shows that first of all the wrong name is being used, and next that if this theory is true, it indicates that he worked for Portugal and was sent on a mission to deceive the Spanish and lead them away from their own trade route to India. That is the reason for leading them to the new world (that some believe the Portuguese had already discovered by that point, namely Brazil) which is the opposite direction from going around Africa.
> 
> ...



I apologize, due to my wording of the theory above I must make a distinction, it was not Columbus himself that was Lithuanian (Polish) and was thought killed, but instead his father, King Władysław III, supposedly killed in the battle of Varna, but only his sword was ever found. That left room for him to have unknowingly survived and fled to Portugal where he was known, to then settle on a Polish island in the Atlantic to have a son, who was the actual person (according to this theory) that "discovered the New World." In re-reading I saw the mistake and was unable to edit it, thus this response.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jul 6, 2021)

Shabda Preceptor said:


> a Polish island in the Atlantic



 goodness me... I wonder if that's on any maps?


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jul 6, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> goodness me... I wonder if that's on any maps?


Sorry, that is my fault, I meant to say Portuguese Island in the Atlantic, NOT Polish, meaning the Azores. Sorry for the confusion. My brain works faster than my hands and I don't always type what I meant to say.


----------



## Akanah (Jul 14, 2021)

Could people wrote badly during reset time ? J492 becomes 1992 ? Are we in truth living in the year J521 ?


----------



## TuranSilvanus (Nov 28, 2021)

here iz a video of Riccardo Magnani i was thinking to put here

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfkDMHgUVCo&list=PLvHMC_t2ji5Mz9K6dzvjRWCgHPNWauZDW&index=23&t=1s&ab_channel=DraconesScythicus_


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 28, 2021)

TuranSilvanus said:


> here iz a video of Riccardo Magnani i was thinking to put here
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfkDMHgUVCo&list=PLvHMC_t2ji5Mz9K6dzvjRWCgHPNWauZDW&index=23&t=1s&ab_channel=DraconesScythicus_



Good job. I'm going to add the video to the dedicated thread (America in Renaissance paintings before 1492 AD according to Riccardo Magnani). The original video was taken down by Youtube with the original channel Byoblu since this channel is a free speaking media opposed to the pandemic narrative.


----------



## Sasyexa (Nov 28, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> goodness me... I wonder if that's on any maps?


I mean, there was a precedent...Couronian colonisation (english). Although it's 150 (50?) years too late.

P.S. Btw, here's a map of their Gambian island


----------



## TuranSilvanus (Nov 28, 2021)

here i put my clip; maybe you will find crazy or to childish but that is how i push D


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzcTiBpXwio&list=PLvHMC_t2ji5NxOSHNaNQb63ElPK5-1U1m&index=37&ab_channel=DraconesScythicus_



Silveryou said:


> Good job. I'm going to add the video to the dedicated thread (America in Renaissance paintings before 1492 AD according to Riccardo Magnani). The original video was taken down by Youtube with the original channel Byoblu since this channel is a free speaking media opposed to the pandemic narrative.


ye? fff scums; let see if they take down again [otherwise as the time passes they finally let up some videos i observed - coz in fact they wanna us to know about this things - they play pshichologicaly and smart


----------

